# My first race.



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

I had an interesting experience coaching myself through to my first racing experience this winter and spring. I used my trusty 18lbs Seven with Ultegra Mechanicals, a Kirk Kinetic Trainer and a subscription to Trainer Road.

After coming off a round of the flu over the holidays I did my FTP test the first week in January which resulted in a lousy FTP of 132. I did cut myself some slack because I still wasn't feeling well. 

I had twelve weeks to train, so I found a 6 week sweet spot program and an 8 week hill climb program on TR to get me in shape for the time trial I was to race. The race is 6 3/4 miles long, avg grade of 7.2% and is rated as a Cat 1 by the UCI.

The SS program involved 180 min of spinning per week, the Hill Training prorgram involved 210 min per week. Throughout the 12 weeks I incorporated two weight training sessions on non ride days that lasted 35 - 40 minutes each. One day was dedicated to above the hips training, the second day was dedicated entirely to leg training. I stretched two to three times a week for 10 to 15 minutes per session to stay flexible.

I cut the sweet spot training short at the four week mark so I could complete the entire 8 week hill program and 'peak' at race week. The second FTP test, after 4 weeks of training, came in at 152W. My FTP goal by race week was 175W, so I set the FTP for my first week of hill training at 156W. At the beginning of each new week I increased the FTP by 1% or two watts, so by the end of 8 weeks I was doing my rides with the intensity set at 172W, which was close enough to my goal (175W) for me. 

At the 4 week mark, I rode the course with a compact crank and 12-30 cassette. I had to stop twice after staying in the red zone (185bpm) too long, made it up the hill in an hour and 5 minutes. If I was going to make it up the hill without stopping I decided I needed more teeth in the rear, 32 or 34? that was question.

8 weeks later, the day of reckoning. I opted to run an 11-32 cassette, my Ultegra GS derailleur handled the cassette with grace. I was certain I was going to finish, but I didn't want to blow up, and I wanted to finish in an hour. 

The Pros do the race between 32 - 34 minutes I came in at 54 min and I didn't have to stop. Two extra teeth and 8 weeks of training kept my heart rate between 175 and 183 for most of the race. I beat one Cat 3, three Cat 4s and a few Cat 5 racers. To keep me humble though, a 12 year old beat me by 7 mins. 

I had fun, met some nice people and learned a lot about training for a hill time trial.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats on your first race! It's great that you enjoyed the training and racing experience.

Were you using trainer road to meausre your FTP?


----------



## trevorderuise (May 28, 2014)

That's fantastic, congrats on a successful first race! Were you following the Climbing Road Race specialty plan? We're actually working on some more specific TT specialty plans that will be a good fit for you when next year rolls around and you're ready to smash a new PR


----------



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

Yeah,

For consistency I used Trainer Road for virtual power and FTP measurements. I have a power meter and used it a few times, measuring against the virtual power, the VP and the meter were within watts of each other. To be honest I was a bit skeptical about the low volume Hill race program getting me in shape enough to finish, and was pleasantly surprised by my result. I'm pretty sure that if I had more time to devote to training my time would have been faster.... maybe even beat the 12 year old.


----------



## t-wood (Feb 28, 2005)

Was that Wintergreen? If so, 54 is a good time and congrats! It was pretty hot that day and super windy at the bottom...


----------



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

Yup,

The Wintergreen Time Trial, my cycling computer was measuring a 5-10mph head wind for the first 2 miles or so. I started at 10:30, and temp was perfect for me.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Flexnuphill said:


> Yeah,
> 
> For consistency I used Trainer Road for virtual power and FTP measurements. I have a power meter and used it a few times, measuring against the virtual power, the VP and the meter were within watts of each other. To be honest I was a bit skeptical about the low volume Hill race program getting me in shape enough to finish, and was pleasantly surprised by my result. I'm pretty sure that if I had more time to devote to training my time would have been faster.... maybe even beat the 12 year old.


Why don't you use the real power meter with trainer road?


----------



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

Part laziness, part convenience,

Trainer road provided one stop service. I had to set up my bike every training session, the head unit was one more thing I had to connect and disconnect. I used for a while, but I was paying more attention to the laptop screen than I was the meter. Given the comparability in the data they were generating, I just stopped using the meter.


----------



## trevorderuise (May 28, 2014)

You actually don't have to connect the head unit to TR, you'd just connect the power meter directly. So rather than pairing your speed/cadence sensor, you'd just pair your PM. It's actually not a bad idea if you have one, even though Virtual Power is pretty close. The reason is you will be able to train consistently outdoors and indoors on the exact same numbers.


----------



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

The numbers are fun for me but not necessary. I just want consistent improvement in the off season that makes my in season outdoor riding "less" painfull.


----------

